# Another Newb



## Aladinbama (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been into collecting C&R for years and always wanted a ML just to fool around with (actually would rather hunt with one I believe). Probably a mistake on my part, but I purchased a Knight Vision .50 and will be visiting here for information a lot in the not so distant future. The reason I bought a Knight was for it's role in Modern Inline ML History (no longer in production) and the reason for the Vision is because it is a break-open design that's supposedly really easy to clean and take care of (why start with something difficult). Wish me luck!
As a side bar, I'm involved in stock preservation on the C&R side and have always wanted to put together a ML kit gun (with really pretty wood) - I just think they're cool. So those of you who are "purists" (if I can use that term), please be easy on me, and cut me some slack - I've got a lot to learn. Tom


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Luck! It becomes addictive. I shoot a Hawkens and a Burnside (Civil War Carbine), and love the old side lock variations. Never got into the flintlock but I am sure I will some day.


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Aladinbama

You should really like the Vision - it has a geat barrel and it is easy to clean. If you got one of the new ones from Sportsman it even has the new breech plug which really hold the blow bach down.

Get out and get to shooting it is a blast...


----------

